# Oil Dry



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello,

Is anyone using oil dry on your loft floor? I was recommended to use this so I currently have it on the floors but not sure if I like it. I live in South Louisiana where the humidity is always outrageous, I can see where it would help for the humidity factor but not sure I like the Cat Liter effect.

Thank you


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I use something close.. I use stall dry granular or sweet pdz granular.. it probably cost more than the oil dry.. but I like it because it is low in dust because it is used for horse stalls..and well..horses can pee allot..lol... I like to sprinkle it after scrapping esp during the rain and humid months..makes scrapping easier and keeps the droppings dry..I buy it at the feedstore or any place that sells things for equines.

http://www.drystall.com/index.html

http://www.sweetpdz.com/our-products.html#what


----------

